# Phone Boot Problems



## hking0036 (Aug 21, 2012)

So I'm running slim bean, and my battery was low. I shut down my phone and now when I try to boot it does nothing. When I plug it into the charger it does nothing. If I leave it plugged into the charger, take out the battery and put it back in, the charging LED comes on for ~3-5 Seconds, turns off, then the battery icon comes with the loading thing and goes away again. I have tried just about anything and everything I can do. Recommendations?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Plug it in the charger and...

... don't do anything.

Mine does that on AOSP-based ROMs if it gets dead. If I leave it plugged in for a goodly amount of while (30 min minimum) then start messing with it, it'll boot up. It won't boot even when plugged in if the battery is dead.


----------



## hking0036 (Aug 21, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> Plug it in the charger and...
> 
> ... don't do anything.
> 
> Mine does that on AOSP-based ROMs if it gets dead. If I leave it plugged in for a goodly amount of while (30 min minimum) then start messing with it, it'll boot up. It won't boot even when plugged in if the battery is dead.


Ill Try to leave it for ~1 hr, see what happens then. thanks


----------



## hking0036 (Aug 21, 2012)

Okay, It continues to stay non-functional, but now if I take the battery out and put it back in it just does nothing.
EDIT: Started Up, this time...? I think I need to switch roms or something.


----------

